# Longines Conquest...Where’s The Love



## Mr.Jones82

The Longines Conquest looks and sounds like the ultimate GADA to me. 300m wr, sporty design, extremely legible, dresses up or down, beautifully polished bracelet, great history, screw down crown, sapphire, comes in multiple sizes, and on the list could go. But you never hear it suggested or even mentioned ever. 
I own a Conquest VHP and while I think it is a good watch, the auto Conquest definitely is the better looking watch and has specs more associated with a sports model, but I only really hear about the VHP. I’m curious, why do you think the auto Conquest, which is clearly the better sports watch in my opinion, gets very little attention or love? They definitely have made more of an effort to market the VHP, especially with the GMT release, but either way, I still felt like WIS would appreciate them a bit more, especially considering you can get them at pretty good prices on the gray market.


----------



## Watchbreath

Over at the 'Hour Angle'.


----------



## Gersen

Great value at gray market prices. People pay more money for here-today-gone-tomorrow microbrands. Even though I prefer the new ceramic HydroConquest. Love the design of the hands on the HC models.


----------



## Robbo12

I love the Conquest would really like to add a 50s or 60s one to my collection , just never been able to find a good one at a reasonable price. Always looking they are great value for alot of quality


----------



## Heljestrand

I owned the Conquest GMT about 5 years ago and it is a really great wristwatch as well and easily could be a one watch for practically anyone. Then I got bit by the watch bug and have literally owned 50 plus since flipping it. I still have a Longines Legend Diver and admire the brand greatly. Would I trade my LLD for another Conquest? No, but if starting all over maybe I should have just kept the Conquest, been content and saved multiple thousands!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Watchbreath said:


> Over at the 'Hour Angle'.


Really? Meh, not for me.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Heljestrand said:


> I owned the Conquest GMT about 5 years ago and it is a really great wristwatch as well and easily could be a one watch for practically anyone. Then I got bit by the watch bug and have literally owned 50 plus since flipping it. I still have a Longines Legend Diver and admire the brand greatly. Would I trade my LLD for another Conquest? No, but if starting all over maybe I should have just kept the Conquest, been content and saved multiple thousands!


I think it is definitely one of those GADA watches that you could happily call your one watch for many years as long as you don't get sucked down the rabbit hole. But that is what is odd to me, it very rarely if ever gets mentioned on the million GADA or Find Me a Watch Below 1k lists that pop up daily.


----------



## Watchbreath

Just may be the greatest "homage" of them all.


Mr.Jones82 said:


> Really? Meh, not for me.


----------



## Lucabrasi78

I had a black dialed 41mm auto a few years back, bought to fill the Aqua Terra/Explorer void. I ended up selling. After a few months I ultimately decided it just did not feel like a big step up in quality to me from my Hamilton field...

I ultimately regret that decision. It was a nice watch. I ended up getting a Ball Fireman Glory to play the same roll. I’m not sure if I like it better or worse, but I do like it so still in the collection. But I miss the Longines. 

I think it’s a watch that with a few minor tweaks, could be the best value out there in that category. Longines seems to make some arbitrary, odd decisions throughout their lineup (30m WR on all non conquest sports watches?) and these aren’t immune. For many models they do not put lume on the handset, and on all they don’t lume the 12 or 6 indices. I searched far and wide to find one with lumed hands a few years ago. Then they released a new series that was 43mm, and had lumed hands...unless you want a silver or blue dial. Just very odd choices.

Also, the minute hand doesn’t get anywhere near the minute track , which maybe not an annoyance to everyone but is to me. 

Longines is a few weird choices away from having 4 or 5 in my collection, alas I have only one. And even it, Heritage GMT Avigation, I barely ever wear due to irrational phobia of the 30m water resistance.


----------



## JimSclavunos

For me personally, I think they're just too large, especially with those large indices and already wide dial. The 39 mm version might work (I've never seen it in the wild), but it seems to be pretty rare.


----------



## rfortson

I've considered the 39mm version a great GADA and have considered buying one several times...only to not buy it. Why would I want only ONE watch for everything? 

But seriously, I agree with the OP. When someone asks for a suggestion for anything like a GADA, I always try to mention the Conquest Automatic 39mm.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

The short hands on the Conquest puts me off:









The Conquest Classic, OTOH, gets the hand lengths right:


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

I've been looking at this one since I recently bought my girlfriend a DolceVita. 43mm quartz can be bought for $560.00 (41mm is $535). That is a lot of watch for the money and I also think it would look real good on a two tone gold accent bracelet.
.








maybe a bracelet like this...


----------



## slippinjimmy

I just bought my first Longines HC in December, and I am loving it. Now the Conquest is on the short list but I waiver between VHP and auto...my GADA is also my work watch.

The Conquest just gets lost among many more popular offerings from Longines, maybe people think it's boring compared to Legend Divers and such?

Longines was a brand that first got me interested in history and heritage, and would prefer over many microbrands out there.


----------



## Ty Ku

Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> I've been looking at this one since I recently bought my girlfriend a DolceVita. 43mm quartz can be bought for $560.00 (41mm is $535). That is a lot of watch for the money and I also think it would look real good on a two tone gold accent bracelet.
> .
> View attachment 14850013
> 
> 
> maybe a bracelet like this...
> View attachment 14850043


thats actually the exact watch I was looking at on Jomashop. Ive been wanting to buy one to review on my youtube channel. Either that silver dial or blue dial is stunning.

I think as far as value for money and entering the swiss luxury market, there is nothing that can beat the Conquest at that price point.


----------



## tmann

I just bought my first Longines...an black automatic Conquest in the 39mm case size. I sized the bracelet and will be brushing out the polished center links. I prefer that the watch be a "dressy sports watch", rather than a "sporty dress watch", if that makes any sense. The polished center links are a bit too blingy for my tastes.

Other that that, I'm loving this watch. Its the perfect size for an everyday watch for my 6.75" wrists.


----------



## Ty Ku

tmann said:


> I just bought my first Longines...an black automatic Conquest in the 39mm case size. I sized the bracelet and will be brushing out the polished center links. I prefer that the watch be a "dressy sports watch", rather than a "sporty dress watch", if that makes any sense. The polished center links are a bit too blingy for my tastes.
> 
> Other that that, I'm loving this watch. Its the perfect size for an everyday watch for my 6.75" wrists.


Show some pics once you do!


----------



## mojorison_75

I've come to have a real appreciation for Longines lately. 

I've got a silver dial 41 mm quartz due in tomorrow and I'm pretty excited. rfortson kept banging the drum and I finally listened :-!. It's going to be the burly sidekick to my Big Eye chrono.

In my endless quest to nail 3 piece perfection(yeah right) I also picked up the Bulova Clipper that Macy's is trying to give away. Lets see how long this trio can get along in the watch box...


----------



## bjdriscoll

I owned a Longines many years ago when first happening upon this hobby. After a few short years, I sold it and moved on to firmly fall in love with IWC but now I'm back with a recent Conquest purchase and I am quite pleased. I agree with many of the comments here that it is an often overlooked timepiece but offers substantial value. It is a versatile piece, one quite easily worn with jeans or a suit. It's not too bulky on the wrist but still has the sport factor without encroaching into the diver realm. I'm quite pleased and am confident than anyone else pondering a Conquest will find themselves equally happy.


----------



## chippewa

Got a Longines conquest auto 39mm black dial today, and its a true GADA watch. 

I thought the PCL would be too shiny and I would have to brush them but in general the whole package just looks really good. 39mm is on the small side for my 7 1/4- 7 3/8in wrist but that size also makes it dressy enough for work as well as play.


----------



## journeyforce

It is a nice watch but it is kinda overshadowed by the HydroConquest line

It is the same 300m WR as the HydroConquest divers, so i never understood why it was not a part of the HydroConquest line up. After all Tudor has both the diver and non diver lumped together and called Black Bay.

My Longines AD has had one lonely silver dialed Conquest in his case for a while. The HydroConquest divers and the VHP watches a long with the heritage models fly off the shelf and they always have to order new ones but not the conquest 

For my part, I find the huge crown guards a put off. It looks great on the divers but on that watch it is odd.


----------



## mojorison_75

My Conquest quartz came in yesterday and so far I think it's going to be a worthy partner to the Bigeye. I look forward to getting out and about with it this spring.


----------



## tmann

Here is the OEM bracelet after I brushed the center links. I've been wearing it daily for the past few days, including work, so the "perfect" brushed appearance now has a few tiny scuff marks on it. I attached a photo from another Longines review which still has the polished center links. Both look good; I just preferred the brushed look.


----------



## zigg

Heard about Longines many times but only just came across the Conquest line yesterday and after some research decided to look a bit more into the Classic. Would any of you lovely people know whether it was only black and white available or was there a blue dial as well? And what diameters were available? I know the new line is 39, 41 and 43mm but I think I prefer the nice dial, display caseback, longer hands and a 9 (the digit) of the previous line, just cant find much info on it.
Thanks!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

zigg said:


> Heard about Longines many times but only just came across the Conquest line yesterday and after some research decided to look a bit more into the Classic. Would any of you lovely people know whether it was only black and white available or was there a blue dial as well? And what diameters were available? I know the new line is 39, 41 and 43mm but I think I prefer the nice dial, display caseback, longer hands and a 9 (the digit) of the previous line, just cant find much info on it.
> Thanks!


Two limited edition blue versions of the Classic Conquest were produced in 2017 to celebrate the Alpine World Ski Championships in St. Moritz.

A 34mm version for ladies (L2.385.4.96.6):









And a 42mm version for men (L2.798.4.96.6):


----------



## marek-zegarek

I own Longines Conquest quartz and HydroConquest. I love them both and they are my favorite watches. Here is my Conquest, which I put on the leather strap.


----------



## zigg

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Two limited edition blue versions of the Classic Conquest were produced in 2017 to celebrate the Alpine World Ski Championships in St. Moritz.
> 
> A 34mm version for ladies (L2.385.4.96.6):
> 
> And a 42mm version for men (L2.798.4.96.6):


Cheers for that. Am I right thinking there wasnt a blue dial in the previous collection then (apart from the LE you mentioned)? Think I prefer it to the recent one and would love it in blue.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

zigg said:


> Am I right thinking there wasnt a blue dial in the previous collection then (apart from the LE you mentioned)?


If you're referring to the Classic Conquest with the 6-9-12 layout, then no, I don't believe there's a blue version other than the limited edition version I mentioned above.


----------



## chippewa

The brushed bracelet looks great, I might eventually go that route too (after I get some practice on a cheaper bracelet)



tmann said:


> Here is the OEM bracelet after I brushed the center links. I've been wearing it daily for the past few days, including work, so the "perfect" brushed appearance now has a few tiny scuff marks on it. I attached a photo from another Longines review which still has the polished center links. Both look good; I just preferred the brushed look.
> 
> View attachment 14874467
> View attachment 14874469
> View attachment 14874471
> View attachment 14874475


----------



## blacktuesday

The bracelet looks really good brushed. Now I'm wondering what my white dial Conquest would look like.


----------



## koolpep

My Conquest VHP has brushed center links.....


----------



## tmann

For those of you who are thinking of brushing out the polished center links, here are a couple of tips. No guarantees, of course, on the outcome, but this worked for me:

1. First, remove the bracelet and even unlink one half of it from the clasp; it'll be easier to work on if you have two shorter segments.
2. I found it best to un-polish the center links using 800 grit sandpaper. Using a fine grit of sandpaper, such as 800 or higher, allows one to remove the shiny layer without creating a bunch of brush lines on the metal. After I was done using the the 800 grit sandpaper, the links looked dull and smudged.
2. Once the shiny stuff is gone, I then went over the whole bracelet using some "fine" steel wool that I purchased at my local hardware store. It think that "fine" steel wool gives a nicer finish than the more "coarse" varieties; the final result looks "brushed", rather than just "scratched."

For an even better explanation with lots of good pics, see this article: https://www.strapmillcanada.com/blogs/information-hub/refinishing-a-brushed-watch-bracelet

Here's a pic of the steel wool that I used:


----------



## tmann

I don't think that I'm the only Conquest owner who's grail watch would be a Rolex Explorer. I love the "refined sports watch" style. I've owned (and flipped) both a Smiths Everest and a Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic. I liked both of them a lot, but neither was quite right. I need the date function which the Smiths doesn't have; the Khaki Field was a bit small at 38mm. I also tried on a Hamilton Khaki King (40mm) which I probably would've been happy with, but the Longines is so much nicer.

I love the legibility of the Conquests dial, even in dim conditions. I have the black 39mm automatic version which has lume on the hour markers and the hands. The other feature of this watch, which I didn't appreciate until a few days into owning it, is the multi-layered anti-reflective coating. Many watches such as the Hamilton and even the Explorer suffer from an excessively reflective crystal which impedes legibility. From most angles, the crystal is practically invisible which really shows off the inky blackness of the dial.

Don't get me wrong. I'd trade my Conquest for an Explorer in a heartbeat, shiny crystal, no-date and all. LOL. But I like how the Conquest perfectly fills my needs: reasonably priced, solid build, nicely styled, supremely practical.


----------



## tmann

Oh...one more thing. For those of you who have been struggling to find a good fit with the Conquest bracelet, you should note that the bracelet comes with two short links. The short links, contrary to what I initially thought, aren't exactly half the length of a long link. One standard link is 12mm long; each short link is 7 mm long. Thus, you should be able fine-tune the length of your bracelet pretty well, even without a micro-adjust clasp.


----------



## Sval

Love mine and looks so much better in the wild than on the stock pictures. You can also get great deals on it if you look around. Picked mine up at an AD for just over 700 euros after a long conversation. Although it is not one my more expensive pieces it has become my go to daily watch. Here is a drunken picture.


----------



## mojorison_75

Well, I got the silver dial 41mm quartz version in a bit ago and while it's great, I've been longing for the black dial 39mm auto. I just sent Joma some more money to get the 39 on the way. Somebody's going to get a nice silver dial 41mm soon, as it'll have to hit the chopping block. One in one out is my motto for the year.

I've actually been eyeing the Black Bay 41 for awhile, but after trying the Conquest I'm more than happy to pick it instead and save a ton of money. I'm slowly becoming a Longines fan boy...


----------



## audio.bill

I've been eyeing (only from afar, via internet pics given our current situation) this Longines Conquest Classic GMT model L2.799.4.76.3 .







Love its very clean dial, but can't determine whether the case is fully polished or if it might have a combination of brushed and polished surfaces.
Thanks in advance for anyone that might be familiar with this series and seen them in person.


----------



## gdfan75

Hey guys! So I currently have a black Christopher Ward C60 Trident MK3 and have been looking at my next purchase. The Longines Conquest has been on my shortlist and have been thinking about getting one. I have a couple of questions: 

1) For my 7.3-7.4 inch wrist circumference with the top surface length being 2.3 inches, should I go for the 39mm or the 41mm? 

2) Should I get the black or white/silver Conquest to complement my black Chris Ward? I'm probably leaning towards the silver Conquest to have a nice variety in my collection but wondered if the black dial would be more versatile. Thanks!


----------



## mojorison_75

gdfan75 said:


> Hey guys! So I currently have a black Christopher Ward C60 Trident MK3 and have been looking at my next purchase. The Longines Conquest has been on my shortlist and have been thinking about getting one. I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) For my 7.3-7.4 inch wrist circumference with the top surface length being 2.3 inches, should I go for the 39mm or the 41mm?
> 
> 2) Should I get the black or white/silver Conquest to complement my black Chris Ward? I'm probably leaning towards the silver Conquest to have a nice variety in my collection but wondered if the black dial would be more versatile. Thanks!


I have about a 7 1/2" wrist and typically like watches 40-44 mm. I bought the 41 mm and ended up swapping it for a 39 mm. To me the 39 mm is perfect. 
The 41 mm I bought was the silver dial but the 39 mm I ended up with is the black dial. That's not a knock on the silver, I thought it looked great. I just wanted my conquest to be my daily and felt the black worked better for that. If you're looking for a silver dial to complement your Chris Ward the silver could work well for you, it's really good looking in person.

Some things to consider:
1. The silver dial has applied indices and numerals. The black is painted on for both, but it's really thick and the numbers still almost look applied with the rhodium coating. 
2. The silver dial does not have lume, the black dial does-except for the two numerals. Both dials catch the light so well you don't really need much for the dial to be visible, but note that the indices on the black only glow so so - the hands are pretty good.

Two pics, because why not, but note that the silver dial 41 pic is blown up a little more. It's not THAT much bigger than the 39.;-)


----------



## arquitron

Just waiting for the right time to get me a Conquest V.H.P. Quartz Silver or Blue dial; the GMT flash version. I think it would be a well deserved present after all this is over...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I prefer my VHP in every way, but just wish it had the same water resistance (and was thinner), but damn I wish I would’ve purchased the white dial!


----------



## gdfan75

mojorison_75 said:


> I have about a 7 1/2" wrist and typically like watches 40-44 mm. I bought the 41 mm and ended up swapping it for a 39 mm. To me the 39 mm is perfect.
> The 41 mm I bought was the silver dial but the 39 mm I ended up with is the black dial. That's not a knock on the silver, I thought it looked great. I just wanted my conquest to be my daily and felt the black worked better for that. If you're looking for a silver dial to complement your Chris Ward the silver could work well for you, it's really good looking in person.
> 
> Some things to consider:
> 1. The silver dial has applied indices and numerals. The black is painted on for both, but it's really thick and the numbers still almost look applied with the rhodium coating.
> 2. The silver dial does not have lume, the black dial does-except for the two numerals. Both dials catch the light so well you don't really need much for the dial to be visible, but note that the indices on the black only glow so so - the hands are pretty good.
> 
> Two pics, because why not, but note that the silver dial 41 pic is blown up a little more. It's not THAT much bigger than the 39.;-)
> 
> View attachment 15002977
> View attachment 15002979


Thanks! Do you happen to know a good place to purchase one? I've been looking at Jomashop which goes for around $800 new. Also, I noticed that on the 39mm silver, the movement is the L633 with a 38 hr power reserve. But on their 41mm silver, it has the L619/888 with a 64 hour power reserve. Is there a reason why the movements are different?


----------



## mojorison_75

gdfan75 said:


> Thanks! Do you happen to know a good place to purchase one? I've been looking at Jomashop which goes for around $800 new. Also, I noticed that on the 39mm silver, the movement is the L633 with a 38 hr power reserve. But on their 41mm silver, it has the L619/888 with a 64 hour power reserve. Is there a reason why the movements are different?


I purchased both from Joma. I trust them and their prices are hard to beat. By the way the silver I bought was quartz. I made the change to auto when I got the black.

My understanding is that the L633 is an ETA 2824-2 that beats the standard 28800 and the L619/888 is an ETA 2892-A2 that has been slowed to 25200, which at least partly(if not totally, i really don't know - maybe the mainspring is a little bigger too?) accounts for the longer power reserve. Both are good movements so in my opinion it really just comes down to whether or not you care about the power reserve. Some people think the 2824's are a little more robust, but also maintain that the design of the winding system on the 2892 is a touch better. I think the 2892 is also a little thinner, but I don't think that factors in to this watch, as I'm pretty sure the case is the same regardless of which you choose. I wanted the 2892(can't say why really, i just did) and i liked the longer power reserve since I wanted this for a daily wear that I could take off for a couple of days if I wanted to roll another watch in for the weekend.

I think the L633 is the old style. As far as I know the watches are the same except for the movement, however. Newer Conquests come with the 619, but part of the savings you get from places like Joma is that they're selling old stock/slow sellers that AD's wanted to get rid of. I think Longines uses elabore grade movements, but I'm not 100% sure about that.


----------



## gdfan75

mojorison_75 said:


> I purchased both from Joma. I trust them and their prices are hard to beat. By the way the silver I bought was quartz. I made the change to auto when I got the black.
> 
> My understanding is that the L633 is an ETA 2824-2 that beats the standard 28800 and the L619/888 is an ETA 2892-A2 that has been slowed to 25200, which at least partly(if not totally, i really don't know - maybe the mainspring is a little bigger too?) accounts for the longer power reserve. Both are good movements so in my opinion it really just comes down to whether or not you care about the power reserve. Some people think the 2824's are a little more robust, but also maintain that the design of the winding system on the 2892 is a touch better. I think the 2892 is also a little thinner, but I don't think that factors in to this watch, as I'm pretty sure the case is the same regardless of which you choose. I wanted the 2892(can't say why really, i just did) and i liked the longer power reserve since I wanted this for a daily wear that I could take off for a couple of days if I wanted to roll another watch in for the weekend.
> 
> I think the L633 is the old style. As far as I know the watches are the same except for the movement, however. Newer Conquests come with the 619, but part of the savings you get from places like Joma is that they're selling old stock/slow sellers that AD's wanted to get rid of. I think Longines uses elabore grade movements, but I'm not 100% sure about that.


Ah I see thanks for the explanation. I'll probably email Jomashop and see if they have the 39mm silver with an L619/888. I do like the increased power reserve and having the ETA2892 based movement.


----------



## OrangeKx

Bought a new Conquest VHP (41mm) a few days ago. I wanted a Swiss brand (in this price point) that would dress up or down. The VHP feature lured me in and I really like the red accents on the blue dial. Bought from a Las Vegas AD (along with a Shinola for my wife). We were there visiting friends and I thought it would be more fun shopping and trying on vs. poking around the web and then waiting on a box. I made the right choice in the VHP. Really happy with the way it looks and feels on the wrist.


----------



## collossus

I have the blue quartz version. It is a good solid watch. I wear it as my daily beater.


----------



## Marcoheno

Ty Ku said:


> thats actually the exact watch I was looking at on Jomashop. Ive been wanting to buy one to review on my youtube channel. Either that silver dial or blue dial is stunning.
> 
> I think as far as value for money and entering the swiss luxury market, there is nothing that can beat the Conquest at that price point.


Its a brilliant comfortable watch. It wears small when on the wrist 41mm. I got mine brand new in Turkey for 400€ 😀


----------



## JPa

I love my Conquest and it's splits even time rotating with a higher priced "better" watch. I brushed the bracelet and replaced the butterfly clasp with the hydroconquest clasp, which was not an easy feat to find one as Longines won't sell the clasp separately. On average it is accurate to -1.4 SPD.
I kept this over an Aqua Terra because of the 12mm thickness, bought in lieu of the explorer because I don't like the Mercedes hand or a no date watch in a daily wear watch. I have worn this to business meetings and dinners, as I don't think a diver belongs with a suit, and wear this to the woods and the river frequently as well as during my daily routines

to brush the bracelet I started with fine steel wool and finished with a scotchbrite pad. Detaching the bracelet from the watch, I kinked each link and brushed the corners between the links (left the ends polished to match the bezel and case sides), then used long, gentle strokes to brush the entire length of the bracelet to get even brush marks. When initially brushed the marks were straight and even. Being a sports watch with a rugged movement and good WR I wear it everywhere I go so scratches happen and are visible in the photos, especially as angled or sideways scuffs in the bracelet. It just adds to the charm of the watch And a testament that watches like this are more durable than they are treated.

it's a great watch with excellent specs and a classic, yet modern design all it's own.


----------



## horgo99

Just out of curiosity-what are the lug measurements on the 39/41mm auto models? I am tossing up grabbing either the black or white (not silver) face but would love to throw it on either a leather or rubber strap for daily wear!

Also-please share any pics if you have changed to a strap on this excellent, oft forgotten Longines piece!


----------



## Foxgal

Hi all...a lady here! Been investigating options for a GADA automatic under $2k and am really close to pulling the trigger on the Conquest Classic. There is one available from a shop in Canada (where I am) for $1400 Cdn (just over 1000 US). Seems like a really great deal from my research. But I won't be able to see it in real life and it's a final sale.

Anyone out there who knows a woman with this model, or who has seen it while out shopping? Any insight, advice, etc is appreciated!


----------



## K42

Foxgal said:


> Hi all...a lady here! Been investigating options for a GADA automatic under $2k and am really close to pulling the trigger on the Conquest Classic. There is one available from a shop in Canada (where I am) for $1400 Cdn (just over 1000 US). Seems like a really great deal from my research. But I won't be able to see it in real life and it's a final sale.
> 
> Anyone out there who knows a woman with this model, or who has seen it while out shopping? Any insight, advice, etc is appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 15547345


 I'm not very well versed with Longines, but I think the one you have pictured is an older version. It has the 12,6,9 numerals, which I don't see on Longines' website.

I contacted a local retailer looking for a Conquest, and they offered me a 40mm black dial with that same numeral layout with an exhibition case back. The model number started with L2 instead of L3. Not much help, but that's all I got.


----------



## Foxgal

K42 said:


> I'm not very well versed with Longines, but I think the one you have pictured is an older version. It has the 12,6,9 numerals, which I don't see on Longines' website.
> 
> I contacted a local retailer looking for a Conquest, and they offered me a 40mm black dial with that same numeral layout with an exhibition case back. The model number started with L2 instead of L3. Not much help, but that's all I got.


Yes, apparently this version of the Conquest Classic auto has been discontinued and isn't on their website. That's why I think it's been marked down to a final sale. There are a few of this exact model still available on Chrono24 for several more hundred $$$.


----------



## debicks

Yes they have been discontinued. I'm not sure what the price was (or is) but they're very nice. I saw the men's version at an AD just this past weekend. It's great quality. Very comfortable bracelet too.


----------



## K42

The AD offered me the L2.785.4.56.6 at $1600 OTD. Looks just like the above but with a black dial. According to their screenshot of the Longines website, it retails for $3k. I was looking for the current 39mm version L3.776.4.58.6 that retails for $1225. I’m not familiar enough with the models to understand the price difference.


----------



## Half Dozen

Took delivery of this today. I have come close to buying one 3-4 this last year, I'm glad I finally did. My hangup was the 39mm diameter case size, but this thing has more than enough presence. Normally I hold off for a few days before committing to a piece, I knew right away that this one hits the sweet spot in terms of size and versatility. A pic on my 8.25" wrist for reference:


----------



## Foxgal

K42 said:


> I'm not very well versed with Longines, but I think the one you have pictured is an older version. It has the 12,6,9 numerals, which I don't see on Longines' website.
> 
> I contacted a local retailer looking for a Conquest, and they offered me a 40mm black dial with that same numeral layout with an exhibition case back. The model number started with L2 instead of L3. Not much help, but that's all I got.





Foxgal said:


> Yes, apparently this version of the Conquest Classic auto has been discontinued and isn't on their website. That's why I think it's been marked down to a final sale. There are a few of this exact model still available on Chrono24 for several more hundred $$$.





debicks said:


> Yes they have been discontinued. I'm not sure what the price was (or is) but they're very nice. I saw the men's version at an AD just this past weekend. It's great quality. Very comfortable bracelet too.
> View attachment 15551485
> View attachment 15551490
> View attachment 15551494


Thanks for your help! As you can see on my avatar I did end up getting this watch (for an amazing price!) and am thrilled. Did a full review with more pics in a separate thread on this forum.


----------



## debicks

Great choice. I read your review too. Very well written!


----------



## Half Dozen

No more polished center links. It takes a little bit of mental gymnastics to do this to a new watch, but it was part of the plan all along:


----------



## JimBianchi

Love mine.

Here's the review.

Longines Conquest 43mm


----------



## Turpinr

Got my wife one of these for xmas and she loves it.


----------



## americanbam

I was at the watch store today and am seriously considering buying 'Hyacinth' a Conquest L3.276.4.99.6 (29.5mm, blue dial) for her birthday, and for tolerating me - she's been working from home, and it's not easy when we're both confined to the same space.

It seems like a lot of watch for the price, albeit a little bit on the thick side (10mm). It really looks like a fantastic, rugged 'gada' daily wearer.








As I was handling it, I noticed that the crown was a bit fiddly (size?), and didn't notice if the bracelet is adjustable. Does anyone know if it is?

I also looked at a Tag Heuer Aquaracer (32mm), but I felt it too sporty for 'Hyacinth' (she has small wrists and isn't getting any younger...).


----------



## Turpinr

americanbam said:


> I was at the watch store today and am seriously considering buying 'Hyacinth' a Conquest L3.276.4.99.6 (29.5mm, blue dial) for her birthday, and for tolerating me - she's been working from home, and it's not easy when we're both confined to the same space.
> 
> It seems like a lot of watch for the price, albeit a little bit on the thick side (10mm). It really looks like a fantastic, rugged 'gada' daily wearer.
> View attachment 15776899
> 
> As I was handling it, I noticed that the crown was a bit fiddly (size?), and didn't notice if the bracelet is adjustable. Does anyone know if it is?
> 
> I also looked at a Tag Heuer Aquaracer (32mm), but I felt it too sporty for 'Hyacinth' (she has small wrists and isn't getting any younger...).


I bought my missus a quartz 29.5mm Conquest at xmas and seeing as she isn't a WiS I didn't know how shed react.
Anyway it was a winner and the beautiful blue dial is even better in the flesh.
The bracelet isn't adjustable so as it wasn't a bricks and mortar buy I had to remove some links.


----------



## americanbam

Turpinr said:


> I bought my missus a quartz 29.5mm Conquest at xmas and seeing as she isn't a WiS I didn't know how shed react.
> Anyway it was a winner and the beautiful blue dial is even better in the flesh.
> The bracelet isn't adjustable so as it wasn't a bricks and mortar buy I had to remove some links.
> View attachment 15777229


I did it - bought the 29.5mm Conquest Automatic!

The AD was really nice and removed 2&1/2 links as an approximation of my wife's wrist, based upon her current Flagship bracelet.

He showed me the black dial version as well, but it was extremely 'flat' as compared to the blue which in dim lighting appears very dark grey.

I really like it, and if I could, I'd probably get one for myself. It's a lot of watch for the price.

If only the crown was easier to grasp...


----------



## Turpinr

americanbam said:


> I did it - bought the 29.5mm Conquest Automatic!
> 
> The AD was really nice and removed 2&1/2 links as an approximation of my wife's wrist, based upon her current Flagship bracelet.
> 
> He showed me the black dial version as well, but it was extremely 'flat' as compared to the blue which in dim lighting appears very dark grey.
> 9
> I really like it, and if I could, I'd probably get one for myself. It's a lot of watch for the price.
> 
> If only the crown was easier to grasp...


Glad you like it 👍
Yeah I was impressed with it too and had the same though re a gents version.
The blue is an amazing colour.
I have an Airking that has a tiny little crown and is a pain for winding.


----------



## mcmikey

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I prefer my VHP in every way, but just wish it had the same water resistance (and was thinner), but damn I wish I would’ve purchased the white dial!


I recently purchased the white dial. I didn’t have a white dial watch and it looks gorgeous on instagram lol but I think it’s a bit too bling in real life. I’m sure I’ll get used to it. Apart from that I love it. The water resistance isn’t an issue for me as longines says it is fine for swimming and I don’t do scuba. I agree on the thickness though - it is certainly a bit of a slab!


----------



## Grndhog89

I love seeing the Conquest get some love and attention on here. I own a Conquest VHP white/silver dial myself. Prefer it in every way over the base quartz (to me its like why bother when VHP exists) and the auto version.

The VHP contends with my blue dial Aqua Terra for wrist time in non-work settings. Mostly when I am too lazy to wind the AT .


----------



## colonelpurple

The best traveller and daily glam/tough watch available today


----------



## K42

I’ve recently moved on, but I enjoyed the Conquest while I had it. Longines has a really good AR crystal, making it seem like it’s not even there. The crown has a smooth and low resistance winding. A very solid watch that felt true to its 39mm size.


----------



## mauhip

Love the design of the Conquest! Here's mine









Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## colonelpurple




----------

